# Wiedereinstieg - Gildensuche,



## Walisande (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo grüße euch,

ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit wieder am überlegen nach fast einem dreiviertel Jahr Pause wieder mit WoW anzufangen und bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde (da es meine "alte" nicht mehr gibt).
Ich habe eine Jägerin und eine Schamanin auf Stufe 85. Das Equip ist nach so langer Zeit natürlich nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand.

Wichtig wäre für mich, dass es eine Casualgilde ist, wo der Spaß im Vordergrund steht und das RL immer Vorrang hat. Ich gehe zwar gerne mal mit zum Raiden (gildenintern isses ja auch meist ganz nett), bin aber noch nie die große Raiderin gewesen.Gildenintern mach ich aber (fast) alles mit.
Da ich auch schon über 30 bin wäre es toll evtl. in eine Gilde zu kommen, wo ich den Altersdurchschnitt nicht unnötig in die Höhe treibe :-)

Server wäre egal (nur kein PvP Server) und es müsste Hordenseite sein. Ich weiss, dass es viele tolle Allianzgilden gibt, aber leider habt ihr keine Blutelfen *seufz* :-(

Würde mich freuen über einen Post oder gerne auch per PN :-)

LG Walisande


----------



## Ugla (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Walisande,

Es stimmt wir haben keine verräterischen Blutelfen, aber wir haben GNOME!
Aber da ich erst überlesen hatte das du unbedingt diese einparfümierte und fehlgeleitete Rasse der Blutelfen spielen willst hätte ich mir die folgenden Zeilen wohl schenken können. Um sie aber nicht wieder zu löschen und Dir ein wenig Lust auf die "andere Seite" zu machen lasse ich sie mal uneditiert stehen ....

tja, und das mit dem Altersdurchschnittt senken kenne ich nur in einem anderen Zusammenhang und von daher wird es bei uns eher schwer das du dies tust. Und wenn würde es wohl eher auf "Wochen oder Monate" hinaus laufen.Und um so etwas feilsche ich nicht, im Gegensatz zu den Bierpreisen die bei uns im "Biergarten" verlangt werden. Du siehst, um auf unsere Gilde zu kommen, wir betreiben auch RP. Ich, Sambi, bin dort Wirtin und lasse es langsam angehen. Zusammen mit einer befreundeten Gilde betreiben einige von uns die "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben seit gut 2 einhalb Jahen ein Lvl-Stop-Projekt. Das heisst du findest im "Raidkalender" 3 Tage in denen wir zur Zeit Naxx und Ulduar in Nordend aufräumen. Natürlich alle lvl 80 und mit einem bestehenden Item-lvl-Cap. Was nicht heisst das wir nicht auch im 85er Bereich Instanzen "abfarmen" und selbst im PvP-Bereich sind einige bei uns unterwegs. Wie soll ich uns von "Ein Herz für Gnome" beschreiben, wir sind weder eine Rollenspiel Gilde noch eine Raidgilde, auch eine PvP-Gilde oder gar Lvl-Stop Gilde sind wir nicht. Obwohl alles bei uns zu finden ist, selbst eine große Anzahl von "Zunftmitgliedern" unser alten und durchaus ehrwürdigen Zunft wirst du bei uns finden. Aber uns als "Schurkengilde" zu bezeichnen liegt mir mehr als fern.
_*guckt sich um und hofft das Lezteres nicht zu viel Aufmerksamkeit bei gewissen Leuten erweckt_

Aber wie du dir sicher denken kannst sind alle bei uns sehr nett und es herrschtr ein fröhliches und freundliches Klima. So wohl was die Unterstützung untereinander angeht als auch den Umgangston im G-Chat. Was nicht nur auf die Gilde beschränkt bleibt, sondern auch was den Umgang unter den "Partnergilden" an geht. Aber was soll man auch erwarten von Leuten die alle "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben und dies auch noch offen jedem zeigen, unter ihrem Namen.

Wo bei wir auch schon bei dem sind was wir von unseren Membern erwarten, nämlich das sie "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben und mehr verlangen wir nicht. Ein "kultiverter freundlicher Umgangston" wird bei uns zwar nicht zwingend erwartet ist aber durchweg anzutreffen. So etwas wie Raidverpflichtungen oder feste Onlinezeiten gibt es bei uns nicht. Wer bei uns Spass findet kommt sowieso öfter online und wem es nicht gefällt der geht auch ohne nach "Verpflichtungen" zu fragen. So war es schon seit Release und so wird es noch lange bleiben. Von daher schaue dir gern an ob es dir gefällt und zusagt. Solltest du mich, Sambi, nicht an treffen so flüstere gern einen der "Ein Herz für Gnome" hat an und sage das dich "Sambi" geschickt hat. Ich bin mir sicher du wirst freundlich begrüßt werden ...

Dir wünsche ich das du findest was du suchst und 
viel Glück auf deinen Wegen, mögen die unseren sich einmal kreuzen 

Sambi_ *die noch kurz überlegt ..._

Ach ja, die Visitenkarte 
*_Sambi zückt gekonnt etwas aus einer kaum erkennbaren Tasche_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
der Biergarten in
Sturmwind-Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


Ach und ... das erste Bier, wir führen 15 verschieden Sorten, ist immer gratis. 
Was wir der Gastfreundschaft unsers Volkes schuldig sind.


----------



## Walisande (15. Juni 2012)

Hm, hm... Gnome sind schon extem süß ^^ Seid ihr nur Gnome? 

Soviel ich weiss, können Schamanen u. Jäger keine Gnome sein :-(


----------



## Ugla (16. Juni 2012)

Nein, nicht nur. Aber viele bei uns sind Gnome und alle Anderen haben mit Sicherheit "Ein Herz für Gnome" und zeigen es ganz offen. Wir haben sogar Paladine bei uns. Aber die sind nur zur Tarnung da ... ähm also ich meine ... ähm tanken - ja genau ... Tanken, und heilen. Aber es finden sich in jeder Rasse ob Elfen, Zwerge oder Menschen - ja selbst bei den Tintenfischen, welche die "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben. Wir haben also auch Schamanen und Jäger bei uns ...


----------



## Deloyar (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Walisande.

Ich habe 2 schlechte und 3 gute Nachrichten für dich. Zuerst die schlechten, dann hast du es hinter dir: Wir sind eine Allianzgilde und sind auf Frostmourne und damit einem PvP-Server beheimatet.
*Aber*, jetzt die guten Nachrichten! Wir sind erstens als Casual-Gilde einzustufen (Man könnte sagen, gutes Mittelfeld), zweitens steht bei uns das RL an erster Stelle und wir verlangen von keinem, für das Spiel Privates hinten anzustellen (vor allem, da du nicht in unseren Raidstamm möchtest, da sind Anmeldungen schon bindend  ) und drittens ist unser Altersdurchschitt so um die dreißig.

Übrigens haben wir auch Gnome... 

Was noch für uns spricht? Wir sind die (zu 99,9%) älteste, durchgehend aktive Gilde des Servers (leider konnte ich den dazu befragten GM nicht zu einer genauen Aussage verleiten. Er sagte nur soviel "Wenn es einen Titel "Älteste aktive Gilde" gäbe, wäret ihr ein sehr sehr heißer Kandidat dafür".
Unser harter Kern spielt seit der Beta und den Anfangstagen zusammen und wir sind quasi eine große Familie, in der es (wenn man sich schon jahrelang kennt, kein Wunder) auch mal rauher zugeht, wenn zwei Meinungen aufeinander prallen aber man kann an sich gut mit uns auskommen. Wobei ich ehrlicherweise sagen muss, dass Mauerblümchen kaum eine Chance haben zu gedeihen, wohl grade weil wir schon so lange zusammen hängen. Du musst dich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen, dich fragen, was du für die Gilde tun kannst und nicht umgekehrt, dann wirst du auch die Herzen aller im Sturm erobern... 

Du kannst dich ja mal auf unserer Homepage (http://www.orden-der-zeit.de) umschauen oder unseren Infotext (http://www.orden-der-zeit.de/forum3_0/viewforum.php?f=154) lesen.

Ich stehe dir natürlich gerne zur Verfügung, solltest du Fragen haben.

Ein schönes Wochende und vielelicht bis bald, auf der hellen Seite der Macht... 

Deloyar


----------



## SylGa (27. Juni 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin zu spät zu kommen: Deine Suche ist beendet! Wir haben zwar auch einige jüngere Mitspieler, der Altersschwerpunkt ist aber 25+ und du wärst nicht die einzige Mutter die bei uns spielt. 

Ich könnte jetzt Seitenweise unsere Vorteile aufzählen aber um es kurz zu machen geb ich dir einfach 3 Links als Anlaufstellen:

http://www.facebook.com/SylvanasGarde
http://sylvanasgarde.com/
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197959-forscherliga-horde-sylvanas-ruft-euch/

Natürlich kannst du dir das ganze auch sparen und erstellst dir auf dem Realm Forscherliga einfach einen neuen Char und teste uns einfach, wenn wir zu dir passen freut es mich und im schlimmsten Fall hast du ein wenig Zeit verschwendet.


----------



## Emmi-Lordaeron (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Walisande!
Ich weiss ja nicht, ob Du noch suchst oder Dich von den Allygaunern hast überreden lassen zu transen, aber hier kommt trotzdem unser Angebot:
Die Gilde "Bloodwolves" auf dem Server Lordaeron existiert mittlerweile seit ein paar Jahren, grübel....weiss gar nicht mehr wie lang...lach.
Gegründet von unserem lieben Alphatier Marko, versuchen auch wir der Gilde immer ein bissl Leben einzuhauchen, was gerade in den jetzigen Zeiten zwischen Cata und MOP nicht so einfach erscheint.
Aber wir sind eine lustige, kleine Familie, die immer was findet, die Großen stellen sich in den Dienst der Kleinen für Hilfe und alles andere ist immer gesorgt.
Das Ziel der Gilde ist nicht unbedingt...immer sofort am heiligen "End-Content" des jeweiligen Addons teilzunehmen. Wir gehen gern mal raiden, aber eben dann wenns passt. Hier gibt es also keine regelmäßige Raid-Stammgroup im Moment.
Man könnte uns also als Fun-Gilde bezeichnen. Obwohl ich finde, auch das passt nicht unbedingt, weil wir natürlich versuchen das beste aus den Chars rauszuholen. Da wir aber alle Erwachsen sind und nebenbei noch unseren Jobs nachgehen müssen, ist es manchmal nicht leicht die Zeit zu finden, wo alle raiden könnten. Aber wir versuchen es immer wieder....lach.
Wenn Du also Bock hat auf einen manchmal ziemlich verrückten Haufen und Spaß am Spiel hast und nicht nur Raiden willst, bist uns immer herzlich Willkommen.
Schau doch einfach auf unserer Gildenseite vorbei http://wowgilden.net/bloodwolves-lordaeron.
Oder whisper mich gerne an, liebe Grüße Eméréllé


----------

